# 12v socket - where is it? Hymer s670



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi

I am looking to find the location of 12v socket in my 1993 s670. I have a put in a new tv and want to watch on the go plus charge some phones laptops etc. 

Where is it.?

Help

Kevin


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi,

Have a look at the back of the TV cabinet, it usually is in there.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Kevin, 

There are several styles of 12V socket used in this industry; most people of course are only familiar with the cigarette lighter style connection. 

Its quite possible that Hymer used what is known as either a 12V DIN, Continental or Hella DIN plug/socket. This is smaller round connection which will have a plug 'O' ring style circle around the hole. 

If this is the case, then you can buy an adaptor such as a W4 Adapt It 5 which will allow you to use a product with the standard cigarette plug fitted.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Is your model the same as my s670 or the newer version? 'L' shaped rear lounge, permanent rear bed, Bar version or 'U' lounge?


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi westkirby

Yeah it's the same as yours. I have a permanent rear bed. 

Was thinking of putting inverter under bed with some batteries but now thinking of locating 12v or din as Chris in premier motor homes described. 


Any help would be great

Kevin


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

The socket you should try to find is shown below;

CBE









Berker









I hope this helps, 
Regards,
Chris


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm fairly sure it's beside tv shelf. MH not with me I'm getting the dash flocked.

What do I need now. 1. Din converter ??

Would I be able to wire to table area too.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes, if its the same as these look for the W4 Adapt It 5;










If you need to make it work further away, you could get a 12V extension cable to enable you to do this.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

fionn said:


> . . . . MH not with me I'm getting the dash flocked.


turning it into a Chinese takeaway ? you need this stuff :wink: 
http://www.fabricsandpapers.com/category/view/flock-wallpaper


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Check out this

Flocking.ie 

Polish guy...think he likes a Chinese now & then


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Fionn

We have had our s670 for 10years. I removed (replaced) the continental 12v connector with a normal uk cigar connector. This is just behind and to the rear of the kitchen area. We have 'L' shaped rear conversion unit with a small shelf upon which we place a 15" flat screen tv which has 12v and mains. The 12v connection I split into two and use it for the tv and aerial.

To overcome the 2pin mains I connected an adapter and ran a 4 gang lead. I have another which I installed in the rear from the mains plug in the sink area (quite safe as it is nowhere near water). A third gang I installed for the tv and ancillaries that we use in this area. Computer, satellite etc. 

The 12v plug for the cab area is a normal uk cigar input.

Hope this helps

Regards

Ross


----------



## fionn (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Ross. I'm hoping to sort shortly.

I take it that you don't have an inverter?


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We do not have an inverter. We installed a solar panel (transfered from 2 previous vehicles) and have never needed an inverter. In the winter we use CL's for EHU.

Regards

I have place manuals for 555/550 and 660 in the resources/useful downloads - manuals.


----------

